
Ask HN: Which software/SaaS do you use to keep track of your project development - tsaprailis
I&#x27;m interested to know if there is a particular service simple enough for side&#x2F;hobby development projects, not the industrial grade tools.
======
welder
[https://wakatime.com/](https://wakatime.com/) full disclosure: I built it,
but still use it every day to track my features and productivity.

Trello for closed-source projects and GitHub issues works perfectly for open-
source projects.

------
facorreia
Trello.

